# RC '64 Impala Lowrider Giveaway Contest



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

This is one of the hydraulic action RC's Radio Shack was selling a few years back.
I have one to give away. It's brand new in the box, never opened.
(the pictures are from another one I had that's exactly like it)
The required 9.6v battery pack will also be included.
Details on the car are here.​



















This contest is open to anyone who's been registered on the site for more than 30 days (hence the reason I had to post it in Off Topic).

*All you need to do to enter the contest is reply to this topic.*

You can say whatever you want when you reply and even reply as many times as you want but multiple replies will not increase your chances of winning at all. Posting in this thread just adds your username to the list of participators in the topic and that's all I need to compose a list of the entries. There is also no need to post your address (please don't). If you win, I'll get it from you at that time.

*One thing that you can't do is post in here with more than one account (I know some of you have fake accounts)*. When the winner is randomly chosen, I'll be doing some major detective work on the username to see if it looks like they have another account and, if they do, you'll be disqualified and a new winner will be selected.

This contest is also open to those in both Canada and the US. Shipping to the winner will be covered. If someone from a country other than those happens to win, you'll need to cover shipping costs.

This contest ends in one week (so sometime on Monday the 16th, whenever I get around to locking the topic).

​


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

One more thing that's VERY important, *keep your replies clean!* There will be many people coming into this topic from other forums that aren't interested in the usual cesspool of comments and pictures that are often found in OT.


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

1st


----------



## LADY LAC (Apr 29, 2009)

:biggrin: im in


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

reply


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

Fuck they beat me to it!!!


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LADY LAC_@Nov 9 2009, 12:23 PM~15608412
> *:biggrin: im in
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## lowmemory (Feb 16, 2007)

nice one :thumbsup:


----------



## edward61 (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice my son needs that


----------



## poetic_mexican (Apr 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## grand prix78 (Jun 20, 2004)

count me in


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

yeah


----------



## rc4life (Jul 30, 2009)

Im In!!!


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

well i like free shit... :cheesy:


----------



## Ese Caqui (Dec 17, 2004)

Boogety boogety


----------



## jrstribley (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ATL LOW LOW (Jun 25, 2009)

YEEEUUUP!!!


----------



## 909sleepy909 (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm IN


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

:nicoderm:


----------



## primer665 (May 22, 2008)

cool im in


----------



## MIDWESTIKKAA (Mar 21, 2009)

im in


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

count me in


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## dutchone (Oct 4, 2008)

SLIP SLIDIN AND LOWRIDIN


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Nov 9 2009, 03:33 PM~15608532
> *count me in
> *


2X


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

count me in :cheesy:


----------



## steelers#1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm in, I'm in :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boricua619` (Oct 12, 2005)

im in, my 3yr every time he see's me on lil he asked to make the impala hop...lol...


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

replying in


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

Count me in!!


----------



## lowrico (Mar 7, 2004)

+1


----------



## Puro Sabor 63 (Aug 14, 2008)

PURO SABOR


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Layitlow.com


----------



## regalman85 (Feb 6, 2009)

Count me in aswell!


----------



## xplicit (Sep 22, 2005)

why not


----------



## tito_ls (Jul 26, 2005)




----------



## lowlou (Mar 9, 2007)

:biggrin: i want sumtin free


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

reply :cheesy:


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

let ride


----------



## atxclassic (Oct 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Goonie goo goo


----------



## SCLA (Apr 12, 2003)

im wit it


----------



## Coupe's and Z's (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## 1lowpup (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm in


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Nov 9 2009, 01:36 PM~15608574
> *well i like free shit... :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

wow, pretty nice of you. makes me wanna get some stuff together and do the same. just seems like you end up with parts and cars that never get used, nice to pass it on to someone who will.

count me in!


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

PICK ME PICK ME :cheesy:


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

count me in


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

:0 can i have it













no ****


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by edward61_@Nov 9 2009, 12:29 PM~15608483
> *Nice my son needs that
> *


X2


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## bigdnolimit (Jan 31, 2008)

Im In.


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

im in, im sure my little brother would like it :cheesy:


----------



## 68 N u O me 1 (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm in....


----------



## lil'man (Jan 29, 2008)

perfect christmas gift


----------



## Pyrit (Dec 7, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## bluepitlovers (Sep 29, 2005)

i'll give it a shot :biggrin:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15608359
> *One more thing that's VERY important, keep your replies clean! There will be many people coming into this topic from other forums that aren't interested in the usual cesspool of comments and pictures that are often found in OT.
> *


LOL cesspool :thumbsup:


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

YAY ME TOO!!!!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

"Whut it do?!"


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

My boys would love this...in


----------



## Ryan K (Apr 19, 2005)

sign me up!


----------



## 214pinkcandy (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## DJLATIN (Jul 22, 2003)

where in the hell did these non-off topic posting people come from???


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Nov 9 2009, 02:19 PM~15610281
> *where in the hell did these non-off topic posting people come from???
> *


There should some kinda OT pass to get down here :angry:


----------



## ButchFragrance (Apr 14, 2005)

I want that! :biggrin:


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE (Dec 28, 2003)

:werd:


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

okidoki


----------



## casper69 (Apr 15, 2008)

:biggrin:  Ya I'm in.


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

IT'S FREE JUST PAY 45 DOLLARS SHIPPING AND HANDLEING.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I just wanted to say I wouldn't want it, so even though I posted in the topic don't include me


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

I NEVER WIN ANYTHING. I COULDNT WIN IT IF I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN THE CONTEST. JUST MY LUCK! SO GOOD LUCK TO EVERONE ELSE. HAHAHAHAAAA


----------



## REV. chuck (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 01:18 PM~15608359
> *One more thing that's VERY important, keep your replies clean! There will be many people coming into this topic from other forums that aren't interested in the usual cesspool of comments and pictures that are often found in OT.
> *



:roflmao:


replied


----------



## SUGExWHITE (Jun 20, 2004)

sign me up!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

Wheres the side mouldings at


----------



## GrimReaper (Jun 19, 2005)

im in


----------



## that_loco (Jan 31, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## spreadinglies (Jan 5, 2009)

im in


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

In


----------



## Reckless (Jan 9, 2007)

I love this!

i have the Green El Camino version..


----------



## Abie (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm IN


----------



## gone2war (Apr 4, 2003)

clean


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Im down


----------



## Meeba (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## lor1der (Feb 4, 2005)

right here but i never win anything


----------



## RagTreySS (Jul 8, 2004)

Add me to da list!


----------



## BiggB420 (Jul 11, 2006)

Dibs!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Im in!!!!


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

Damn good stuff Gary!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## Demonstr8 (Dec 19, 2008)

free is for me!


----------



## LaCdOuT (Aug 1, 2004)

X


----------



## sasisneros (Aug 18, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rob957 (Jun 2, 2006)

how many drinks come in a 12 pack?


----------



## matttatts (Sep 16, 2008)

i needz me some toy car action :thumbsup:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

damn that craps ugly  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Oct 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Nov 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15611680
> *damn that craps ugly    :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


it must be built in texas then :cheesy:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

I'm in!!! I can make that thing bad ass!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Frogger (Mar 1, 2009)

My lil girl would love that. She's two an already loves the low lows. :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

hollaaaaaaa


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

im in


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

hey feel how sore this is! :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LET ME PUT THAT IN MY BAG


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Nice peice to give my son when he gets old enough :biggrin:


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

im in


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

aight, im in


----------



## Escandaloso (Apr 16, 2008)

Bueno :biggrin:


----------



## IlDuce (Jan 16, 2007)




----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

Cool


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

:wave: :cheesy:


----------



## meatwhistle (Jun 16, 2006)




----------



## ♠NEFF-U♠ (Aug 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by grand prix78_@Nov 9 2009, 12:33 PM~15608532
> *count me in
> *


X 2 IM ALL 4 LAY IT LOW.COM :biggrin:


----------



## MtxJasonxtM (Nov 25, 2001)

add me


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 05:04 PM~15612351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HA HA!! :biggrin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

i want one


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

Hook it up :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

am in


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

THAT BE A GOOD CHRISTMAS PRESENT FOR ME


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice!!


----------



## Ryder IV Life (Sep 6, 2009)

LETS SEE HOW LUCKY I AM.!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## panch (Aug 19, 2008)

Chjeah!


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## FloRida (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Juan_559, Dysfunctional73

:wave:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:04 PM~15613084
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Juan_559, Dysfunctional73
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:05 PM~15613093
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608027
> *
> This is one of the hydraulic action RC's Radio Shack was selling a few years back.
> I have one to give away. It's brand new in the box, never opened.
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:05 PM~15613101
> *:biggrin:
> *


:guns:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:07 PM~15613122
> *:guns:
> *


:angel:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608027
> *
> One thing that you can't do is post in here with more than one account (I know some of you have fake accounts).
> 
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by the_cat+Nov 9 2009, 07:10 PM~15613156-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:h5:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

:twak:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:11 PM~15613180
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608027
> *
> This is one of the hydraulic action RC's Radio Shack was selling a few years back.
> I have one to give away. It's brand new in the box, never opened.
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:13 PM~15613203
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:14 PM~15613211
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:14 PM~15613216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:15 PM~15613241
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:16 PM~15613256
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:17 PM~15613273
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrgervais (Sep 28, 2008)

im in


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Nov 9 2009, 07:19 PM~15613303
> *im in
> *


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Nov 9 2009, 07:19 PM~15613303
> *im in
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:19 PM~15613309
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:20 PM~15613320
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:21 PM~15613332
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:23 PM~15613356
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:24 PM~15613363
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:25 PM~15613371
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## romero13 (Oct 24, 2005)

I'm in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Nov 9 2009, 07:28 PM~15613406
> *I'm in :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 07:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 07:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by romero13_@Nov 9 2009, 07:28 PM~15613406
> *I'm in :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:25 PM~15613379
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BGGD_GMC (Oct 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 07:32 PM~15613475
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juan_559_@Nov 9 2009, 07:29 PM~15613441
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LoudGuitars (Feb 26, 2006)

Provolone on the Reply


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Please count me in.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

winner winner


----------



## bounce13 (Jan 2, 2006)

something for the kids


----------



## AZKLIQUER (Feb 15, 2006)

me 2 :biggrin:


----------



## HITTINDEMCORNERS (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm in if it's still on


----------



## little chris (May 3, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: the_cat, LocstaH 8===D, G~MoneyCustoms

:burn:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## G~MoneyCustoms (Aug 6, 2007)

HEY GARY GOT DA PAKAGE DIS MORNIN BROTHR!!!!!! THREW DA BATTRYS IN IT N DIS THINGS COOL AS FUK! THANX 4 DA CAR. :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:0 :0 im down!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Same_Ol_Cutty (Apr 8, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## nittygritty (Mar 13, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric64impala (Feb 16, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yes sir!!!


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

count me in


----------



## imp63ss (Feb 10, 2004)

Nice, Christmas comes early :biggrin:


----------



## regalman806 (Mar 6, 2009)

PUT ME DOWN!!! :biggrin: 

THAT LIL SUCKER WOULD HELP ME SHORTIN THA CHRISTMAS SHOPPING LIST!!!


----------



## SoTexCustomz (Oct 11, 2006)

im n


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## azrdr (Apr 20, 2005)

COUNT ME IN!!!


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azrdr_@Nov 9 2009, 08:44 PM~15614370
> *COUNT ME IN!!!
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by regalman806_@Nov 9 2009, 08:23 PM~15614045
> *PUT ME DOWN!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> THAT LIL SUCKER WOULD HELP ME SHORTIN THA CHRISTMAS SHOPPING LIST!!!
> *


----------



## Skinny_D (Jan 13, 2003)

Here just to make sure my name made it in....


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skinny_D_@Nov 9 2009, 08:52 PM~15614502
> *Here just to make sure my name made it in....
> *


----------



## fatony (Mar 24, 2009)

im in


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by fatony_@Nov 9 2009, 08:54 PM~15614528
> *im in
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 03:18 PM~15608359
> *One more thing that's VERY important, keep your replies clean! There will be many people coming into this topic from other forums that aren't interested in the usual cesspool of comments and pictures that are often found in OT.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 9 2009, 08:59 PM~15614609
> *:roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


----------



## nutsaq (Jun 24, 2002)

(___(((_____________()~


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nutsaq_@Nov 9 2009, 09:01 PM~15614650
> *(___(((_____________()~
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 9 2009, 11:59 PM~15614620
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## In My Blood (Sep 25, 2008)

Put me down. Thanks Gary.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by In My Blood_@Nov 9 2009, 09:03 PM~15614685
> *Put me down. Thanks Gary.
> *


----------



## _Bandido_ (May 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 10 2009, 12:04 AM~15614711
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by _Bandido__@Nov 9 2009, 09:07 PM~15614771
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robbie_rob (Sep 3, 2007)

I'd like to have that :biggrin:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robbie_rob_@Nov 9 2009, 09:14 PM~15614885
> *I'd like to have that  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

skeet


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

im in....


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

I'll try my luck.


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

I think my daughter would enjoy this.


----------



## 96tahoe (Aug 29, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## Westcoastdon530 (Nov 30, 2008)

My son would love to have that


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Westcoastdon530_@Nov 9 2009, 10:21 PM~15615803
> *My son would love to have that
> *


my son would just break it :angry:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

pick me


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 12:18 PM~15608359
> *One more thing that's VERY important, keep your replies clean! There will be many people coming into this topic from other forums that aren't interested in the usual cesspool of comments and pictures that are often found in OT.
> *


 :uh: hahah yep OT is a cesspool of highly unimportant babble........thanks for giving us a place to dump it


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

ill take that 63


----------



## Caddys 83 (Aug 7, 2001)

Weeee... :cheesy:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

coolio


----------



## crazyimpala63 (May 17, 2002)

im in post 228


----------



## firme64impala (Jun 29, 2002)

Count me in.


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608027
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCK THAT,,,COUNT ME OUT I AINT PAYEN SHIPPEN!!


----------



## BigCeez (Jul 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevy rydn in $TL (Jun 2, 2009)

ST LOUIS MISSOURI UP IN DA SPOT FA SHO I GOT SOME ALL GOLD DAYTONS AND CANDY PAINT FOR IT 314 SHOW ME STATE RYDAHS HOLLA BACK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 81 Cutlass Supreme (Jun 17, 2007)

Im in homie


----------



## Mike_e (Jun 15, 2007)

me ,pick me


----------



## lowrodder (Jan 29, 2008)

Im in i could use another one to add to my collection :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Canada (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73+Nov 10 2009, 12:04 AM~15614711-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Canada_@Nov 10 2009, 04:13 AM~15617454
> *
> *


when is the deadline +1 :biggrin:


----------



## streetsupraz (Apr 15, 2004)

:0  :biggrin:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

dont forget me!!


----------



## STW (Mar 7, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Loco Yesca (Oct 18, 2005)

me


----------



## L0_RYDER69 (Apr 30, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

nice training day regal


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

sure im in. shit ill pay the shipping... if i win


----------



## 72Droptop (Nov 9, 2007)

Count me in.


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY (Aug 18, 2008)

i like teh tribal on dat six trey :biggrin:


----------



## FIRMEX (Nov 9, 2007)




----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)




----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## POYO_66 (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbsup: Im in


----------



## JohnnieAZ (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's my post :biggrin:


----------



## 68MERC (May 26, 2003)

In!


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Im in :biggrin:


----------



## Dippin'low! (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm all in


----------



## og67impala (Dec 22, 2007)

IM IN BROTHA


----------



## southside64 (Jul 4, 2006)

im in!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

That would be a blessing!!


----------



## stillTIPPINon3 (Dec 18, 2005)

would make a great gift to get a kid into lowriding


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

clean


----------



## cruz77 (Jan 17, 2008)

:biggrin: I'm in


----------



## SIKSIX (Jun 3, 2005)

I'm in!!


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

i want this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BOUNDEDC.C (Aug 15, 2008)

LET IT B MINE


----------



## Chino_1 (Aug 9, 2006)

I'm posting! I'm posting :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

IM IN!.........I HAD THE 67 IMPALA WEN IT CAME OUT!


----------



## zul_king_86 (Nov 7, 2008)

im in!!


----------



## Chivo6four (May 21, 2005)

I'm in. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUA_DULCE_68 (Apr 17, 2009)

I BEEN LOOKING FOR 1 FOR A WHILE FOR MY GRANDSON! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## djrascal (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

sorry boys,its mine...lol


----------



## ceez6d5 (Aug 27, 2007)




----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

orly


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1 (Dec 10, 2008)

*SUPREME STYLES CAR CLUB TO THE TOP!!*


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

:ugh:


----------



## crazymexicano101 (Aug 10, 2008)

i want it :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Nov 10 2009, 02:14 PM~15622572
> *orly
> *


you ain't winning shit, meathead!


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## wingnut (Dec 18, 2006)

iam in


----------



## JUICED85CUTLASS (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm in :thumbsup:


----------



## ezurcher (Mar 16, 2009)

thats great , im in


----------



## need4lowNslow (Jun 21, 2009)

juz in time 4 christmas shopping
my the bro would flip for dat :cheesy:


----------



## still HUSTLIN' (Aug 19, 2003)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JM0NEY (Jul 31, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep uo the good work!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CAPRICE2LOW (Jun 24, 2008)

reply


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CISCO64 (Jan 29, 2007)

whats up i would like to win it the r/c!


----------



## DOUGHBOY1117 (Apr 16, 2005)

count me in!!!


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## ShortyC82 (Nov 17, 2005)

why not


----------



## 68impalatattooman (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope I get it :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I want to play. can I play? its a random pick so I don't see why not. LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

list :cheesy: 

Dysfunctional73 34 
Juan_559 15 
_Bandido_ 3 
the_cat 3 
ROBLEDO 3 
Skinny_D 2 
Rod Stewart 2 
93-96BIGBODY 2 
Rusty Shackleford 2 
SEANZILLA 2 
13X7FORLIFE 2 
LFTED84 2 
LayItLow 2 
Lowlifes63 2 
-NO NAME- 2 
Reverend Hearse 1 
boricua619` 1 
1lowpup 1 
bluepitlovers 1 
REV. chuck 1 
bangbackbumper 1 
Cali-Stylz 1 
undercoverimpala 1 
Chicago-n 1 
81 Cutlass Supreme 1 
DanielDucati 1 
JUICED85CUTLASS 1 
edward61 1 
dutchone 1 
kjkj87 1 
bigdnolimit 1 
RO.LIFER 1 
Meeba 1 
OJ Hydraulics 1 
dirty_duece 1 
ARIZA70 1 
BigVics58 1 
2low 1 
cruz77 1 
PAYASO'S49 1 
NIMSTER64 1 
TOP DOG '64 1 
regalman85 1 
blueouija 1 
214pinkcandy 1 
supercoolguy 1 
matttatts 1 
meatwhistle 1 
CasinoDreams 1 
imp63ss 1 
sic713 1 
Str8crazy80 1 
og67impala 1 
djrascal 1 
CISCO64 1 
Ese Caqui 1 
djbizz1 1 
mademan 1 
BIG RED 1 
SUGExWHITE 1 
sdkid 1 
FloRida 1 
Same_Ol_Cutty 1 
Twiins 1 
Mike_e 1 
Norcal_66impala 1 
SJDEUCE 1 
ezurcher 1 
poetic_mexican 1 
badgas 1 
atxclassic 1 
casper69 1 
lor1der 1 
tunzafun 1 
shrekinacutty 1 
HITTINDEMCORNERS 1 
nutsaq 1 
Silentdawg 1 
72Droptop 1 
SIKSIX 1 
crazymexicano101 1 
LADY LAC 1 
primer665 1 
xplicit 1 
Stilo-G 1 
Reckless 1 
King61! 1 
♠NEFF-U♠ 1 
LoudGuitars 1 
regalman806 1 
DYABLITO 1 
STW 1 
southside64 1 
BIGRICHSPIRIT 1 
DOUGHBOY1117 1 
jrstribley 1 
1 LO 64 1 
1SICK8T4 1 
airbrushmaster 1 
MAKIN MONEY 1 
Demonstr8 1 
Escandaloso 1 
nittygritty 1 
1988CutlassClassic 1 
lowrodder 1 
JohnnieAZ 1 
COPS_ON_PAYROLL 1 
need4lowNslow 1 
grand prix78 1 
214monte 1 
Gorilla Bob 1 
68 N u O me 1 1 
RagTreySS 1 
BiggC 1 
little chris 1 
In My Blood 1 
crazyimpala63 1 
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY 1 
hustle300 1 
milkbone 1 
ridenlow84 1 
MIDWESTIKKAA 1 
tito_ls 1 
hard2get 1 
DJLATIN 1 
Abie 1 
D.L.O.Styles 1 
MtxJasonxtM 1 
EPTXCarlover 1 
SoTexCustomz 1 
Infamous James 1 
Loco Yesca 1 
G2G_Al 1 
ceez6d5 1 
MR.MEMO 1 
goinlow 1 
lowrico 1 
modelmangler 1 
JustCruisin 1 
GrimReaper 1 
LaCdOuT 1 
IlDuce 1 
mrgervais 1 
eric64impala 1 
allcoupedup 1 
Canada 1 
68MERC 1 
zul_king_86 1 
LUV4LACS 1 
chongo1 1 
steelers#1 1 
SCLA 1 
lil'man 1 
hot$tuff5964 1 
BiggB420 1 
DIRTYSANCHEZ423 1 
Ryder IV Life 1 
mrcadillac 1 
robbie_rob 1 
firme64impala 1 
FIRMEX 1 
BOUNDEDC.C 1 
RoLLo6Fo 1 
nme1 1 
lowlou 1 
RAG3ROY 1 
ButchFragrance 1 
gone2war 1 
Frogger 1 
TRAVIESO87 1 
SA ROLLERZ 1 
azrdr 1 
FOSELONE 1 
L0_RYDER69 1 
stillTIPPINon3 1 
MAYHEM 1 
ShortyC82 1 
ATL LOW LOW 1 
Puro Sabor 63 1 
grimreaper69 1 
thatlocofromep 1 
sasisneros 1 
cCcTRIPLEcCc 1 
romero13 1 
Bumper Chippin 88 1 
96tahoe 1 
ice64berg 1 
baghdady 1 
Chivo6four 1 
JM0NEY 1 
rc4life 1 
408models 1 
Coupe's and Z's 1 
Pyrit 1 
pi4short 1 
E.C. ROLO 1 
TWEEDY 1 
panch 1 
G~MoneyCustoms 1 
Classic - Landau 1 
chevy rydn in $TL 1 
FunkytownRoller 1 
wsh_81 1 
wingnut 1 
lowmemory 1 
LowandBeyond 1 
raystrey 1 
mcloven 1 
VAN-MIZZLE 1 
Artistics.TX 1 
HARDLUCK88 1 
LacN_Thru 1 
bounce13 1 
fatony 1 
Caddys 83 1 
ROBERTO G 1 
elspock84 1 
Mr.GreenEyes 1 1 
64impalatattooman 1 
Latin Thug 1 
909sleepy909 1 
littlerascle59 1 
BODINE 1 
Ryan K 1 
spreadinglies 1 
rob957 1 
King Of Rimz 1 
Westcoastdon530 1 
streetsupraz 1 
Dippin'low! 1 
AGUA_DULCE_68 1 
CAPRICE2LOW 1


----------



## -NO NAME- (Jul 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2009, 04:51 PM~15625309
> *list :cheesy:
> 
> Dysfunctional73 34
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 10 2009, 05:50 PM~15625284
> *I want to play. can I play? its a random pick so I don't see why not. LOL
> *


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

i'm in (if it's not too late)
:biggrin:


----------



## bustamante (Jun 27, 2006)

count me in just in time for the holiday.....


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## MAG8888 (Jan 15, 2008)

Finally a 64 even I can afford!!!


----------



## A&W (Feb 27, 2005)

<---------- :cheesy:


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Nov 10 2009, 08:04 PM~15625462
> *
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lafamilia66 (Apr 13, 2007)

I never win anything. lol Lets see how this goes.... 2 be continued....


----------



## Duez (Feb 23, 2009)

Gary likes dudes.


----------



## ja-keem (Mar 26, 2004)

iv been looking for one of those :0


----------



## 3wishz (Jan 22, 2004)

ME TOO.......


----------



## slickpanther (Dec 10, 2008)

:worship:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

NICE


----------



## ct1458 (Nov 27, 2008)

winner here!!!!


----------



## fastcar2o3 (Sep 29, 2006)

Sweet ride! This would make a nice toy come Christmas toy drive TTT


----------



## SIDESHOW™ (Sep 14, 2009)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

DEAR SANTA, I WISH FOR A SIX FOE


----------



## firmelows (Oct 17, 2003)

excellent


----------



## gabe63 (May 28, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## 83caddyhopper (Jan 26, 2005)

my son would love this, lol he hops his hotwheels all the time.....


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Oct 24, 2008)

This Canadian is down.


----------



## jsorenson81 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'M IN


----------



## FOSELONE (Jul 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by crazymexicano101_@Nov 10 2009, 02:28 PM~15623370
> *i want it :biggrin:
> *



***


----------



## syked1 (Jul 26, 2006)

sign me up


----------



## Ball Breaker (Oct 9, 2002)

tadaw


----------



## EZUP62 (Aug 29, 2007)

how you like me now


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

too bad its not a droptop :biggrin:


----------



## elnutty (Apr 26, 2008)

My son thinks he won this already !!


----------



## coco73chev (Aug 16, 2005)

too bad its not a droptop :biggrin:


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

I'm in..


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

sign me up!


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

i would love to win this for my 11 year old son


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## laidlowOR97759 (Jul 3, 2005)

awesome christnas gift for the little ones :-0


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## chtrone (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT FOR LIL!!


----------



## rhr26 (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Put me in on this !


----------



## GsrCrx (Oct 4, 2008)

Im in(no ****)


----------



## CigKid530 (Aug 6, 2009)

Im In


----------



## Elite64 (Aug 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

how many switches it got? 16? :uh:


----------



## lowlinc93 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm #343!!!


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

COUNT ME IN .


----------



## txlilj (Nov 12, 2007)

:biggrin: Count me in!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks Lil for this Contest. Im in and may the lucky one Win.


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

sign me up :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 10 2009, 10:21 PM~15628808
> *sign me up :biggrin:
> *


 :0 I'm telling Mary because you don't need to be a member for 30 days to see this topic :0 
if you win you could just give me the car and Mary will never know about this  :biggrin:


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2009, 06:28 PM~15628900
> *:0 I'm telling Mary because you don't need to be a member for 30 days to see this topic :0
> if you win you could just give me the car and Mary will never know about this   :biggrin:
> *


i ll just tell her u gave it to me
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 10 2009, 10:34 PM~15628975
> *i ll just tell her u gave it to me
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I'll pm her the link  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## EL~PINCHE~DAVE (Mar 28, 2006)

WINNA WINNA WINNA :biggrin:


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LFTED84_@Nov 10 2009, 10:35 PM~15628987
> *I'll pm her the link   :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I better be sure to put you name in the post just in case Joey

talk to you later Chris Z :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Something free sounds good to me


----------



## loco surpreme (May 25, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

free christmas gift


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by loco surpreme_@Nov 10 2009, 10:40 PM~15629048
> *:roflmao:
> *


don't make me send that e-mail :0


----------



## BIGDEBO (May 12, 2005)

yea buddy im in 
and give it a good ole try


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

count me in :biggrin:


----------



## D-ice69 (Sep 6, 2008)

:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
me to count me in !!!!!


----------



## BurqueRuka (Feb 7, 2006)

my son would like it. count me in :biggrin:


----------



## JR-TEAM C&L1 (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm in !


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## pimpjuice (Aug 24, 2002)

winner is me :biggrin:


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm down


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Here's my entry.


----------



## lowrivi1967 (Jan 14, 2008)

My Grandson would love it!


----------



## dx_xb (Nov 14, 2008)

im in!


----------



## MEGAKRON (Dec 12, 2007)

It was my sons birthday on the 28th and I couldn't afford a good present and I got him some cheap cologne. This would make up for the crappy present.( Unemployed mafia oc chapter sob story!)


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I will win if luck is on my side.


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

May Allah be with you brother


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

count me in, cause i need an impala 6-4. lol


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

:h5:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: 

i hope i win this always wanted a 64


----------



## S10XtremeSR (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

sweet..


----------



## greenmerc77 (Jul 17, 2005)

:biggrin: Count me in


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

COUNT ME IN FOR SURE ........


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Dee Luxe (Jul 21, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## King Daddy (Jul 13, 2006)

IN


----------



## T-Lo (Apr 28, 2007)

MY SON USED TO HAVE ONE OF THOSE CARS ,MY DAD GAVE IT TO HIM FOR CHRISTMAS ,I PLAYED WITH THAT CAR M0RE THAN MY SON DID,I EVEN LEARNED HOW TO 3 WHEEL THAT CAR,LOL.


----------



## LUCKY (Mar 14, 2003)

that's whats up !!!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hi


----------



## subliminalmatt (Oct 14, 2004)

thats bad ass man.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE (Dec 7, 2007)

COUNT ME IN..


----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)




----------



## payfred (Sep 16, 2005)

hello


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

Getting in on this :thumbsup:


----------



## pink63impala (Aug 5, 2004)

pick me!!!


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

I got this


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

I want in :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm in.... Thanks


----------



## topless_66 (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

ill take it, maybe i can send it to jervis so he will hook it up like his. just day dreaming


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

I'm in


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

:nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## LowRider_69 (Jun 3, 2006)

im in


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)




----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

:biggrin: im in !!


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

That's right


----------



## Looney (Dec 1, 2008)

in da building!!!!!


----------



## lowridin23 (Feb 23, 2006)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)




----------



## CALISTYLECERTIFIED (Aug 16, 2008)

SWEET MY BOY WOULD LOVE IT


----------



## Ant-dogg (May 14, 2006)

YESZIR


----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## GOOT (Feb 10, 2005)

Count me in. :biggrin:


----------



## the poor boys (Nov 6, 2007)




----------



## 58 Del-pala (Jan 21, 2008)

Throwing it out there for the world to see.


----------



## E-ROCK (Dec 3, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mr. warehouse (Mar 30, 2007)




----------



## BIG D (Jun 10, 2002)

:0


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)




----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

K-Blaze Baby :biggrin:


----------



## biggeazy-e (Feb 6, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## low4life68lac (Jun 20, 2006)

my son needs this


----------



## bgcutty8463 (Jun 21, 2004)

im in


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## thatboi9 (Apr 6, 2004)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd love to have another one of these, had it back in the day.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bogyoke (Aug 1, 2008)

this car would make a super cool holiday gift


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## calicruising (Jan 21, 2009)

i want it. ill jump in 2


----------



## JORGE ALMENDAREZ (Apr 22, 2008)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 9 2009, 11:51 AM~15608027
> *
> This is one of the hydraulic action RC's Radio Shack was selling a few years back.
> I have one to give away. It's brand new in the box, never opened.
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## white link 93 (Oct 27, 2004)

all ways want a impy :biggrin:


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

in in!! i got the el camino and 67 impala they did, i never did see this 64?!


----------



## the joker toy (Feb 20, 2004)

this would go good with my collection


----------



## southGAcustoms (Mar 12, 2008)

man I wanted one so bad a few years back, but they sold out before I could snap one up!


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

TTT


----------



## #1stunna (Aug 13, 2002)

:0


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

Yo.


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

<--- WINNER


----------



## bigmike806 (Aug 18, 2006)

count me in!!!


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

I win!


----------



## 96ROADMASTER (Jun 25, 2008)

Free! I'm game. Let a brotha win!


----------



## BOYLEHEIGHTS (Oct 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 93-96BIGBODY_@Nov 9 2009, 12:23 PM~15608410
> *1st
> *


FAIL


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Cool


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

Good Topic :cheesy:


----------



## Shortyaj (Jul 17, 2008)

Im in as well my son could use that 64


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

TTT I'm in


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

#449


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

free shit :cheesy:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

count me in :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

add me to the list....


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

hello


----------



## 78Linc (Nov 6, 2004)

:biggrin: im in


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice for the Grandson........


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

WINNER! WINNER!


----------



## SINICTX (Jun 3, 2009)

on the real bro my lil boi is getting into lowriding so its more for him then me


----------



## DollaBill99 (Nov 10, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Twotonz (Nov 10, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## EIGHTY4 I.E (Sep 29, 2009)

thats all me :0


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 10 2009, 09:02 PM~15627824
> *how many switches it got? 16? :uh:
> *


:rofl: 3


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

my kid would like that


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

im in :biggrin:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

me too


----------



## kraz13 (Mar 19, 2002)

ME  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## baduso (Jun 15, 2006)

yes please :biggrin:


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

im in my little 2yr girl would love that hopper


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Ya!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

I m in


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

hell yea! lay it low FTW.


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## 79pimpala (Apr 29, 2002)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

Count me in! :biggrin:


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

im in


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

ME ME ME


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

count me in :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## INIMITABLE (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin: IM IN


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

I am in


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me in


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOEWANCHO914 (Feb 19, 2009)

great fro xmas! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

*I GOT A PM FROM GARY TELLING ME THAT I WON.

THANKS, LAYITLOW!

AND THANKS TO ALL YOU LOSERS WHO PLAYED TOO!* :cheesy:


----------



## CUBE RO (Sep 11, 2006)

WHAT UP


----------



## drivebye (Jan 8, 2007)

am in


----------



## CASP3R (Jan 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Nov 12 2009, 07:04 AM~15642604
> *I GOT A PM FROM GARY TELLING ME THAT I WON.
> 
> THANKS, LAYITLOW!
> ...


...you know da rules.


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Wife-E (Sep 21, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

count me in :thumbsup:


----------



## Patti Dukez (Dec 27, 2005)

My reply is clean


----------



## Peezy_420 (Oct 13, 2008)

gonna win this shit


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Im in


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

I have the El camino like that.


----------



## HOMERJSIMPSON (Oct 25, 2005)

COUNT ME IN PLAYA......... :cheesy:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Even me....


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2009)

enter


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

im in :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Can mods win? :cheesy:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTT thanks homie!


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by brn2ridelo_@Nov 12 2009, 01:57 PM~15645495
> *im in                                              :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHICANO YQUE (Jun 28, 2006)

:biggrin: im in


----------



## 64_lolo (Mar 3, 2008)

MATCHEZ MY CAR IM IN uffin:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY (Feb 28, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## WALT CUSTOMS (Jul 8, 2004)

X2


----------



## caddy_kid84 (May 8, 2009)

ttt., tryin to win this...


----------



## Aceplatinum22 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'll take it....


----------



## jeso (Feb 10, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## omilow59 (May 18, 2006)

:biggrin: IM HIRE :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## wsrider (Dec 24, 2004)

i need that for X-MAS hook me up!!


----------



## Psycho631 (Jan 28, 2005)

oh hell yea :biggrin:


----------



## lowtoad (Feb 18, 2009)

Reply to this topic. 
I hope Im not too late


----------



## 67rag (Jul 20, 2009)

reply to topic.


----------



## 63 VERT (Jun 15, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BKSRIDER (Aug 18, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## O.G. 65 Impala SS (Jan 21, 2008)

Here is my reply !


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

:|


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)

im down hope i win


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

its rigged im going to win and delete all the other posts in here :biggrin:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Nov 13 2009, 10:10 AM~15654876
> *its rigged im going to win and delete all the other posts in here  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: sweet...but let me win half..then it can be like bofe ours...we'll just keep it at my house so pops doesnt trip ok?


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

I want in!!!


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 12, 2004)




----------



## jvasquez (Apr 9, 2009)

Save me some....

Mi Chavalito wants this 64!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm in good luck to everyone


----------



## 187_Regal (Jan 24, 2003)

thats one clean six fo......lol


----------



## Fleur-Di-Les 300 (Apr 26, 2009)

i'm n


----------



## Slinger520 (Jan 31, 2008)

my name is in the hat...


----------



## MWife4Life™ (Dec 31, 2007)

:biggrin: Hope I win!! My little Bro would love it


----------



## 80GRAND (Jun 10, 2005)

iv'e never won anything before so i hope i win this but if not owell i tryed


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## texusbounc (Nov 27, 2006)

i'm in
when is the giveaway so i get to drive off in my clean ass new 64
lol


----------



## Jwide (Oct 12, 2008)

Canada needs another 6-4


----------



## Estrella Car Club (May 12, 2008)

Wait for me :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow (Jan 9, 2008)

hey im here am i too late ?


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

I am here..


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Nov 13 2009, 08:16 PM~15660436
> *thats one clean six fo......lol
> *


too bad its not a "six fo" though but its clean


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

Hope I win.


----------



## djspydaz (Feb 11, 2008)

cool idea....

don't hurt to try my chances...count me in!
:biggrin:


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## HydroCutlass86 (Mar 20, 2002)

count me in too


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Infamous James_@Nov 13 2009, 11:45 AM~15655192
> *:uh: sweet...but let me win half..then it can be like bofe ours...we'll just keep it at my house so pops doesnt trip ok?
> *


:rofl:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## DOUGHBOY91 (Nov 3, 2004)

:420:


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 14 2009, 02:06 PM~15664938
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

IN!! Ive always wanted one of these. :biggrin:


----------



## DropTop (Oct 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Simonmcnasty (May 29, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15666471
> *
> *


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks again LIL


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Its On Like Donkey Kong! Im In! :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## leo64 (Jun 4, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 14 2009, 10:05 PM~15668022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I think I made it


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

did i win


----------



## silent7905 (Mar 5, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## plank (Mar 10, 2006)

Perfect gift for a needy child at christmas.. hopes who wins donates.


----------



## 13X7FORLIFE (Aug 17, 2006)

DAMN 29 . 5 PAGES FOR SOME FREE SHIT. 

THIS IS THE NO COVER BEFORE 6 LINE AT THE STRIP CLUB.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 15 2009, 01:13 AM~15668888
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

when do we find out who the winner is?


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 11:02 AM~15670716
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cali (May 22, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## lowridin14 (Apr 20, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## ROBLEDO (Mar 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@Nov 9 2009, 06:29 PM~15613427
> *can you say re-gift to toys for tots? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 15 2009, 01:29 PM~15671166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 05:12 PM~15672411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## orlando (Jul 13, 2006)

rc 64


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by plank_@Nov 15 2009, 09:22 AM~15670119
> *Perfect gift for a needy child at christmas.. hopes who wins donates.
> *


x2 if u dont i'll send serio to your house for your b-day. 2 hours of straight serio


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

oh thats cool. i have one kina like that. but it dosent do three wheel. good lck to everyone in the contest.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 05:12 PM~15672411
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 07:19 PM~15673677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ROAD_DOG (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Nov 15 2009, 07:21 PM~15673712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@Nov 15 2009, 09:05 PM~15674259
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:h5:


----------



## KDUB11 (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 08:15 PM~15674413
> *:h5:
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 15 2009, 10:51 PM~15675557
> *:buttkick:
> *


----------



## OoDIZZoO (Nov 12, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 09:57 PM~15675634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 15 2009, 11:04 PM~15675722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:tears:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## Dysfunctional73 (Dec 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 15 2009, 10:12 PM~15675830
> *:tears:
> *


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Nov 16 2009, 12:02 AM~15676261
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:dunno: :scrutinize:


----------



## elchamuko (Nov 17, 2008)

:0


----------



## LFTED84 (Jan 6, 2007)

This contest ends in one week (so sometime on Monday the 16th, whenever I get around to locking the topic).

this topic is coming to a end so all I could say if the hell with all you puto's and I home I win :biggrin:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)




----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Big I Hou Tex (Aug 7, 2007)




----------



## 1978mc (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## INDIVIDUALS79 (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## down79 (Oct 9, 2007)

Im in :420:


----------



## DOEPS64 (Jul 22, 2005)

TTT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## alex_low (Jan 16, 2005)

yeaaa


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Infamous James (Nov 20, 2005)

cant wait to be hittin some switches on my desk here shortly


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

Gary just PM me for my address........ Thanks :biggrin: 


No ****


----------



## 559ridah (Feb 19, 2008)

i hope the entry period is still open. if it is, count me in.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

This topic will be closed in about an hour... so if there are any last minute entries, you still have a little time left to reply.


----------



## HOMERJSIMPSON (Oct 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LayItLow_@Nov 16 2009, 02:15 PM~15680664
> *This topic will be closed in about an hour... so if there are any last minute entries, you still have a little time left to reply.
> *


YEAH I HOPE I WIN :cheesy:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: littlerascle59, LayItLow

:wave:


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Did I win yet?!


----------



## CRAZYHOGG (Jun 17, 2009)




----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by littlerascle59_@Nov 16 2009, 02:36 PM~15680856
> *Did I win yet?!
> *


:happysad:


----------



## Turboshocker001 (Aug 13, 2006)

I bought something similar for my oldest son a few years ago. Count me in if it isn't to late.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

The contest has ended. The winner will be posted shortly. The winner will be chosen at random by my excel script. Below is a list of all those who posted in this thread. 

*Entries:*

#1stunna
_Bandido_
~FULLTIMER~
♠NEFF-U♠
1 LO 64
13X7FORLIFE
187_Regal
1978mc
1979mc
1988CutlassClassic
1low64
1lowpup
1SICK8T4
214monte
214pinkcandy
2low
2low2rl
3onthree
3wishz
408models
559ridah
58 Del-pala
63 VERT
64_lolo
64impalatattooman
67juiced
67rag
68 N u O me 1
68MERC
72Droptop
76'_SCHWINN
78Linc
79pimpala
80GRAND
81 Cutlass Supreme
82d'elegance
83caddyhopper
909sleepy909
93-96BIGBODY
95 Fleetwood
96tahoe
A&W
Abie
Aceplatinum22
AGUA_DULCE_68
Aint no Body!
airbrushmaster
alex_low
allcoupedup
Ant-dogg
ARIZA70
Artistics.TX
ArtJr.M.V.C
ATL LOW LOW
atxclassic
azrdr
B DOG
badgas
baduso
baggedout81
baghdady
Ball Breaker
bangbackbumper
bgcutty8463
BIG D
Big I Hou Tex
BIG RED
BIG_LOS
BIGDEBO
bigdnolimit
BiggB420
BiggC
biggeazy-e
Biggy
bigjoe62
bigmike806
BIGRICHSPIRIT
Bigsmooth
BIGSPOOK
BigVics58
BKSRIDER
bluburban
Blue94cady
blueouija
bluepitlovers
BODINE
Bogyoke
boricua619`
bounce13
BOUNDEDC.C
BOYLEHEIGHTS
Brahma Brian
BRAVO
brn2ridelo
Bumper Chippin 88
BurqueRuka
bustamante
ButchFragrance
caddy_kid84
Caddys 83
cali
calicruising
CALISTYLECERTIFIED
Cali-Stylz
Canada
candimann
caprice on dz
CAPRICE2LOW
CasinoDreams
CASP3R
casper69
cCcTRIPLEcCc
ceez6d5
chaos91
CharkBait
chevy rydn in $TL
chevyguy97
Chicago-n
CHICANO YQUE
Chivo6four
chongo1
chtrone
CigKid530
CISCO64
Classic - Landau
coco73chev
Colorado Lowrider
COPS_ON_PAYROLL
Coupe's and Z's
CRAZYHOGG
crazyimpala63
crazymexicano101
crucialjp
cruz77
crxtreme
ct1458
CUBE RO
D Twist
D.L.O.Styles
daddy o
daddyfatsacs
DanielDucati
DarknessWithin
darkside customs
Demonstr8
DEVO
D-ice69
Dippin'low!
dirty_duece
DIRTYSANCHEZ423
djbizz1
DJLATIN
djrascal
djspydaz
dodgerblue62
DOEPS64
DollaBill99
DOUGHBOY1117
DOUGHBOY91
down79
drivebye
drnitrus
DropTop
DSweet LuX
dutchone
dx_xb
DYABLITO
Dysfunctional73
E.C. ROLO
eastside1989
edward61
EIGHTY4 I.E
elchamuko
Elite64
elnutty
elspock84
ENVIUS
EPTXCarlover
eric64impala
E-ROCK
Escandaloso
Ese Caqui
Estrella Car Club
excalibur
EZUP62
ezurcher
fastcar2o3
fatony
fiftythree
firme64impala
firmelows
FIRMEX
Fleetwood Rider
Fleur-Di-Les 300
FloRida
fool2
FOSELONE
FREDDYBOY
Fried Chicken Eater
Frogger
FunkytownRoller
G~MoneyCustoms
G2G_Al
gabe63
GABRIEL(SCARFACE)
goinlow
gone2war
GOOT
Gorilla Bob
grand prix78
greenmerc77
GrimReaper
grimreaper69
GRodriguez
GsrCrx
harborareaPhil
hard2get
HARDLUCK88
Harley Starr
himbone
HITTINDEMCORNERS
hocknberry
Homer Pimpson
HOMERJSIMPSON
Homie Styln
Hoppn62
hosscutlass
hot$tuff5964
hustle300
Hustler on the go
HydroCutlass86
IBLDMYOWN
ice64berg
IlDuce
imp63ss
In My Blood
IN YA MOUF
INDIVIDUALS79
Infamous James
INIMITABLE
INTHABLOOD
ItalianStallion131
itsonlyme1
ja-keem
jbrazy
jeso
JM0NEY
JOEWANCHO914
JohnnieAZ
Johnny562
JORGE ALMENDAREZ
Jose 420
J-RAY
JRO
jrstribley
JR-TEAM C&L
jsorenson81
Juan_559
JUICED85CUTLASS
just_a-doodz
JustCruisin
jvasquez
Jwide
K-Blaze
KDUB11
King Daddy
King Of Rimz
King61!
kjkj87
kraz13
L0_RYDER69
LaCdOuT
LacN_Thru
LADY LAC
lafamilia66
Laidframe
laidlowOR97759
Latin Thug
LayItLow
layzeeboi
leo64
LFTED84
LILDRIZZLE1_702
lil'man
little chris
littlerascle59
loco surpreme
Loco Yesca
Looney
lor1der
Lord Duez
LoudGuitars
louies90
low4life68lac
LOW68CHEVY
LowandBeyond
lowdeville
Lowlifes63
lowlinc93
lowlou
lowmemory
low'n slow
lowrico
LowRider_69
lowridin14
lowridin23
Lowridingmike
lowrivi1967
lowrodder
lowtoad
LUCKY
lucky eddie
LUV4LACS
mademan
MAG8888
MAKIN MONEY
matttatts
MAYHEM
mcloven
meatwhistle
Meeba
MEGAKRON
MIDWESTIKKAA
Mike_e
MIKEYMIKE
MiKLO
milkbone
Minidreams Inc.
MINT'Z
modelmangler
MOSTHATED CC
Mr Impala
mr. warehouse
Mr.Brown
MR.CADILLAC
Mr.Deluxe
Mr.GreenEyes 1
MR.MEMO
MR1450
mrcadillac
mrgervais
MtxJasonxtM
need4lowNslow
NIMSTER64
nittygritty
nme1
-NO NAME-
Norcal_66impala
NOTORIOUS*ODL*
nutsaq
O.G. 65 Impala SS
og67impala
OJ Hydraulics
omilow59
ON-DA-LOW PREZ
OoDIZZoO
orlando
OURTIME~SD
panch
Patti Dukez
PAYASO'S49
payfred
Peezy_420
pi4short
pimpjuice
pink63impala
plank
poetic_mexican
primer665
Psycho631
Puro Sabor 63
Purple Haze
Pyrit
Qwerty
racerboy
radicalplastic09
RAG3ROY
Ragtop Ted
RagTreySS
raystrey
rc4life
Reckless
REGALHILOW
regalman806
regalman85
REV. chuck
Reverend Hearse
rhr26
ridenlow84
RO 4 LIFE
RO.LIFER
ROAD_DOG
rob957
robbie_rob
ROBERTO G
ROBLEDO
Rod Stewart
RoLLo6Fo
romero13
Rusty Shackleford
Ryan K
Ryder IV Life
S10XtremeSR
SA ROLLERZ
SAC_TOWN
Same_Ol_Cutty
sasisneros
schwinn1966
SCLA
sdkid
SEANZILLA
Shortyaj
ShortyC82
ShowRodFreak
shrekinacutty
sic713
SIK_9D1
SIKSIX
silent7905
Silentdawg
Simonmcnasty
Sin7
SINICTX
SJDEUCE
Skinny_D
slickpanther
Slinger520
socios b.c. prez
SoTexCustomz
southGAcustoms
southside64
spikekid999
SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY
spreadinglies
steelers#1
stillTIPPINon3
Stilo-G
Str8crazy80
streetshow
streetsupraz
STW
subliminalmatt
SUGExWHITE
supercoolguy
SWEETCHEEKS
Switchblade
syked1
texusbounc
thatboi9
thatlocofromep
the joker toy
the poor boys
THE_BEAST_MASTER
the_cat
tito_ls
T-Lo
TOP DOG '64
topless_66
TRAVIESO87
triple X level
tunzafun
Turboshocker001
TWEEDY
Twiins
twin60
Twotonz
TwOtYme
txlilj
undercoverimpala
valley_legendz
VAN-MIZZLE
Vayzfinest
WALT CUSTOMS
Westcoastdon530
white link 93
wingnut
wsh_81
wsrider
xplicit
Yogi
zfelix
zul_king_86


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

And the winner is:

*DIRTYSANCHEZ423*

I'm kind of torn about this one because while investigating various IP's posted under that account and IP's of those IP's, I found at least 15 different accounts... but not a single one of them had posted in this topic so I don't see a violation.

Anyways, I'll PM you for your address and ship the package out this week.


----------



## LayItLow (May 22, 2001)

Bump.

This topic was about to be pruned and I want to keep the record of it for a bit longer.


----------

